# SHARED STUDIO SPACE FOR RENT off Coldharbour Lane. Appox £175/m inc. bill



## Monkeycat (Oct 2, 2013)

SHARED STUDIO SPACE FOR RENT. 

35m2 studio for rent in Camberwell, SE5. 

£175 - £200 / month (inc. electricity, heating and rates). 

I am looking for two people to share a studio at the Coldharbour Gallery on Southwell Road, halfway between Camberwell and Loughborough Junction. The studio is well lit with a large skylight, has secure access (including a burglar alarm) and has just been redecorated to a high standard and is available now. All bills are included in the rent. Wi-fi would be a possible extra if required. The photos below still have the rubbish from the builders but give you an idea of what it looks like.

It would suit a photographer, graphic designer, or someone simply looking to rent a desk space. This would be a great opportunity for someone to be part of setting up a studio space according to your needs at a reasonable cost rather than having to fit into someone else’s space. 

I am a professional photographer, based in Camberwell and want to expand to a larger studio but would rather share the space with other creative types! Love of Radio 4 would be a bonus. 

Please call or get in touch at: 
tom@tomleighton.co.uk | 07939 250935 | @photosbytomtom
​


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2013)

i make pornographic movies for the discerning gentleman.  is this studio suitable for shoots involving more than 8 people?  is there a shower? if so, how large is it?  is the drainage suitable for washing off thick, clumpy, or noxious material?   can we fit a dishwasher or suitable sterilising machine?  is there a yard or other area that can be used as a stable?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Behave.


----------



## jakejb79 (Oct 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i make pornographic movies for the discerning gentleman.  is this studio suitable for shoots involving more than 8 people?  is there a shower? if so, how large is it?  is the drainage suitable for washing off thick, clumpy, or noxious material?   can we fit a dishwasher or suitable sterilising machine?  is there a yard or other area that can be used as a stable?



i think i might of seen one of your movies.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 3, 2013)

Shame its in brixton 

If you ever want to rent out some space on a day rate though I might be interested in the future.


----------



## Monkeycat (Oct 3, 2013)

sim667 it's not in Brixton, but in Camberwell. And never the twain shall meet! 

To the rest of you dirty sods! Stop it!


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 3, 2013)

Monkeycat said:


> The photos below


I can't see the photos 'below'.


----------



## Monkeycat (Oct 3, 2013)

Pinggoombah

I'll drop you line later if you are interested. I did upload them but they seem to have disappeared. 

Tom.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 3, 2013)

Could I sleep under a desk? It's great value for a shared flat.


----------

